# New Randall Model 28 available for order



## marknga (Nov 17, 2009)

I know that there are some Randall Made Knife fans on here and I don't intend for this thread to become a pro or con of RMK's. For the first time in years Randall Made Knives is introducing a new model, the 28.

"First of all: On page #14 of the "35th" printing of the Randall catalog is pictured the first new model to be introduced since the Model #27! It is the Model #28, also known as the "Woodsman"! It is a full, exposed tang, knife with a 4 1/2" blade and of 3/16" stainless steel stock. It is a drop point hunter. Standard configuration includes thumb notches, a brass single hilt, green micarta or black micarta handle, border patrol shaped (only) and a wrist thong!! A Model "B" sheath is supplied and the 2010 "catalog" price is $385.00!!

Good looking knife.


----------



## contender* (Nov 17, 2009)

Haven't gotten the new Randall pricelist yet, didn't know about the new 28. I think I'll go ahead and get one on order.
Nice knife!!


----------



## DROP POINT (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a fine looking knife.


----------



## Lightninrod (Nov 18, 2009)

Are Randall's known for 'hair-poppin' sharpness?  Gorgeous knife but I d/k of their sharpness.


----------



## contender* (Nov 20, 2009)

Lightninrod said:


> Are Randall's known for 'hair-poppin' sharpness?  Gorgeous knife but I d/k of their sharpness.



They come "shavin" sharp, it's up to you to keepem thataway.


----------



## germag (Nov 22, 2009)

Much better looking knife than most Randalls, IMHO....I may order one.


----------

